# Belkin N+ wireless router wired connection problem



## beanbagels (Jul 31, 2010)

:wave:Hi guys, I have a few months old Belkin N+ wireless Modem Router which was working fine an hour ago. Suddenly the wired connection light on the front of the router went off and I cannot connect using my desktop computer. Wireless works fine. I have tried reboots of both the computer and the router, and tried different cables and all four ports on the router. Any ideas?:4-dontkno Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Lets try to Power Cycle:
1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 

2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 

3. Turn off your modem. 

4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 

5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 

6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 

7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

=======================
If unsuccessful, you might need to reset your router to factory settings and reconfigure again.


----------



## beanbagels (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for advice, problem is now sorted. It was a faulty USB network card. I have now installed a PCI network card in the computer and everything is fine. Thanks again.:grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's great news. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------

